# Plo 8/23- 8/24



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

Arrived at PLO about 8:00 PM on Sat and left about 9:30 AM Sunday. The weather was beautiful until about 2:30 AM when a strong 20-30 mph constant wind came off the bay and did not stop for the entire night and on into the next day. Bay side, we had a blue run right before the wind came but only one blue was caught. I think our hook sizes may have been a little to big. 3/0 to 5/0. Once the wind cam we switched to Potomac side and caught some small spot and a 13" striper (on a gotcha plug). The needle fish kept hitting the plugs too, but never actually hooked one. About 7:30 AM on Sun we moved to the pier, and once again proved ourselves of our own skill, skunked on the pier! Nobody else was catching much either at that point. I saw one small blue (10") and a big cownose. We left TonyG there on the pier, man that guy is die hard! 

You know, we were considering where to go this past weekend, SPSP or PLO. Should have picked SPSP. I am sure that is where I am going this weekend. 

Hey TonyG, I have picked up an Abu 6500 now, and it zings much better than the Penn 160! How did you do after we left?

- Surfman


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

RedDog1 and I went there yesterday from 1:00-10:00 pm. We setup at the beach, past the causeway. We caught around 12 blues between us, all were around 10'', I also caught a 15'' striper (all were released, though we kept few blues for bait). By nightfall, the spot came in. I caught around 5 and Dog caught around 9, we missed quite a lot of too. They did a hit and run. But basically, it was a good day, and the weather was just awesome .


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Plus you caught that small croaker too Tuna. You could not ask for better weather.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*TunaFish*

here's one I learned from my youngest son. When the spot start biting, switch to a size 6 (not 6/0) hook. He had me looking like this:jawdrop: cause I didn't believe it would work. He wasn't missing one hit. I didn't switch....just let him have fun cause he sure did deserve bragging rights with all the fish he was catching. 

I guess I have to admit that the brain slows down a bit after 40.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Thrifty Angler, thanks, I think I'd give it a shot. You're right about the aging thing.

RedDog1, I also forgot to mention that I did a pretty good belly flop into the water to go after my rod. Man, I was so glad I was watching my rod. That Skate pulled it into the water pretty fast. 

Thrifty, now that we're getting old, make sure you keep your legs in good shape. I was sitting and watching my poles, which were around 20 ft away. Suddenly, my left pole started to bend slowly. It then got pulled out of my sand spike, then onto the ground. Suddenly, it was heading towards the water, that is where I ran for dear life towards my beloved pole. My pole went into the drink at an accelerated speed, I know I could not wade into the water cause it was going deeper and I thought my only chance is to dive for it. The water is now at 4 ft, and I did a pete rose headfirst "water" dive and presto, SAFE!!!. As it turned out, it was more of a belly flop than a head slide. But, if I missed it, it was a goner. It actually was pretty funny, now that I think of it..


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

It really was pretty funny when it happened. I am just really glad you didn't lose that rod. It really would have put a damper on the day. See you need to get some better sand spikes and set that drag.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Ha! Good one tunafish! Hate to lose them rods to them rays. Did you end up pulling in that rod culprit? Definitely got to set them drags when away from the poles. Its a good thing you weren't by them rocks or else your head might of been hurting!


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

Reddog1/TunaFish,

Was the bite pretty even through out the day/evening? I was with SurfMan and no one started getting hits till real late. And then that weather came in. Guess we should have stuck to going to SPSP.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

that happened to me last year at the causeway...


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

WT, 
We made it out there about 1pm and between about 1 and 4pm we caught about a dozen small blues and missed a few. A lot of fish were feeding out on the baitfish. From about 4-7 it was pretty slow then about 8:30-9:30 it was pretty constant then it died off and we left around 10pm.

No blues after dark.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

FL,
Nope. I tried to wait for him to get tired before reeling him in. But he was too strong, he snapped my hook off. Funny, RedDog1 was talking about how he set the drag on and mentioned my beat-up sand spike.

Jangwah, I'm glad I was not at the rocks that's for sure.

WtrDog, funny I was st SPSP last week and I said the same thing about SPSP, that's why Dog and I were at PLO yesterday. Juts goes to show ya, it's always something else..


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah you got to remember the saying" The fish are always biting at the other place"


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I was just thinking of another funny thing that happened on my trip to PLO. I was casting out and after I let it go a bird flew near my line. The line clipped its wind and the bird spun around but managed to get back on track. Got to be careful for those birds and rays.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*TunaFish*

my legs are a lost cause. Those darn two once sprain ankles. 

I'm one step ahead of the thieving rod stealers. I simply hold mine the entire time I am out fishing. I get strange stares. Maybe that's why.



> I was sitting and watching my poles, which were around 20 ft away.


The one other rule I follow is that I never sit while fishing. Hey...maybe that's why my legs are a lost cause.

A belly flop was a lot better that what I would have done. I probably would have stood up and leaped before I looked. Gotta give my ankles a chance to catch up with my thoughts. Cause if I don't, I fall face first without ever taking that first step. Either that or else I end up doing the old "twist-a-roo." That's that seldom seen dance I do whenever I realize I just set them there ankles on fire again.

I do admit that I have dropped a rod while casting. Thank goodness that was back in the day when I didn't have much casting strength. Fortunately I was on the beach at the time.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

This is all I caught last Thursday, on a 6'6" rod a 45 minutes fight.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey flounda that looks like a keeper! This summer those have been about the only things that have kept my adrenalin flowing for the fall run when hopefully they will be replaced with a cow striper on the end of my line.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Rays have saved many a boring day of fishing for me. Yeah, they're not worth eating, but they'll pull until your arm feels like it's going to fall off


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Ask Hat about losing poles to rays. I was on the phone with him and had one hit so I grabbed the pole with one hand not trying to lose the pole and my phone either. Trust me it was tricky! Didn't lose either thankfully.


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

Good Deal SurfMan on the 6500c now you can come and play with the big Boys Now.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Tunafish,

While fishing with a friend Monday, he lost a $400 rod and 4500 Baitrunner ($120) to a Ray. He had his drag locked and the baitrunner off. The only thing I was able to save for him was his tirpod rod holder and one other rod. We watched as the rod went out to sea. He tried to cast and hook it but it went down too fast.  

I'm sorry for him and glad it was not me. I would have climbed into my car and cried like a baby.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Oh, man that hurt!! I'll tell ya, when my pole went in, it was started to accelerate pretty fast going out. Yeah, I can now appreciate setting the drag. I was just glad the water was pretty warm..


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

TunaFish,where you and reddog1 were fishing the beach area is that allowed,they won't chase you off. Is that right past the first jetty from the causeway.(between the causeway and the pier)?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Triggerfish*

Yes, that's the one. It's allowed to fish on the beach area, just no swimming (as long as you chase after your pole, it's okay ). In fact, the whole beach area is okay for fishing, even towards the back of the park.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I saw the same thing happen to Cutbait a couple of years ago at Pax Naval Station. Always always always leave your drag loose when rays or big fish are around!

That's a rough loss...


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

TF- so why don't other people fish off the beach,hell next time I'm down there that's where I'll be. Maybe they don't know you can or they just like to be on a crowded pier/causeway.:jawdrop:


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Agree. Maybe they don't know it's legal or they think there's no fish there. I have rarely seen people fish off the beach. Usually the pier and causeway is crowded and I have all of the spaces in the world.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Now whach(sp) everybody start fishing there. What size rods did you use.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

That's okay, there's plenty of space. Not only that, when it's dark and you're the only one there, it's kind of spooky. So, the more the merrier. I use 2 12 footers..


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

*lost a $400 rod and 4500 Baitrunner ($120) to a Ray*

imagine someone catching a ray with $400 rod and a baitrunner


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I caught a whole set up like that at AI. took it back to camp and cleaned it up/put new line on it and sold it that nite to some guy from NJ.(a county-mounty) and to boot I took him with the next day to surf fish.:jawdrop:


----------

